# Which Canary Island is the warmest in January?



## Carebear56

Hi there

My mum is thinking about booking a month in one of the Canary Islands next January (to escape the weather here). Which of the Canary Islands would be best for sunny weather and/or less breeze?

Thanks!


----------



## bob_bob

I don't think there is a great difference although IIRC Gran Canaria is a degree or two warmer. You won't suffer on any of the islands.


----------



## jimenato

We've been in Gran Canaria in January and February and it was nice and warm both times. 

One thing to note is that where we were (Puerto Rico) was noticeably warmer and less windy than just around the corner at Maspalomas/Playa del Ingles.


----------



## virgil

We lived in Los Cristianos, Tenerife, for 3 years back in the naughty nineties, in a property facing SW.

We never required any heating at all at all while we lived there, in fact during the, erm, winter months, my indoor thermometer used to always read 23°(73) so I assumed it was up-the-creek ... a new one indicated exactly the same temp 

As Jim says, it's certainly a tad cooler around the E/SE side and, I wont mention the wind :frown:

Same goes for Gran Canaria, although we preferred the beaches in the SE of said island.


----------

